# LR5.2 Final Spot Healing brush



## Gene_mtl (Sep 20, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this, so apologize in advance if this is not the place.

Just needed to say that I am *extremely happy* with the fix Adobe did to the healing brush in the final release.  Was less impressed with what was done in 5.2RC. But they came through in the final release. It works (for me anyways) perfectly in both Heal and clone modes.

Also see a definite improvement in the Auto-Tone. Because of its less than dependable nature in previous LR4 & LR5 releases I had modified my workflow to exclude its use. (In LR2 it was my starting point)   I've have found with 5.2 Final, it is now less likely to grossly over or under expose an image.

Wonder what goodies Adobe has in store for us with Lightroom 6? <Big Grin>


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2013)

That's great news Gene!


----------



## Rose Weir (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, don't click your heels too quickly on this 'clone, spot brush'.
Check the past images where the clone tool was used and note the blurring that is now there.
Then the challenge is to find all images where the old circle clone tool/brush was used.
Seems that this is a 'bug' and there is the allfilter 1.5 plug in that will search out images where that tool was applied.

Rose


----------



## Gene_mtl (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Rose.

I checked back through soem older images - pre 5.2 final and don't see any problems.  Then again, I was never overly happy with teh clone/healing brush in LR5, so except for some stright dust spot healing/cloning in LR5 I would jump over to PS CS4 to do any serious cloning and spot removal.  What is this 'allfilter 1.5' you mention?  Freeware? If so, what search parameters would one use?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2013)

Gene, I think Rose meant John Ellis's AnyFilter plug-in....

http://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfilter.htm


----------



## Rose Weir (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry I didn't give the link. I had been reading about anyfilter either in other posts here or on the Adobe forum.
I have tried it on a month of images and it surely does find all the images where clone or heal has been applied.

Its not that the clone spot brush from V4 is blurred ...its that it has a totally hard edge. The actual feather that was previously applied looks like it is still there in the slider but click on the spot and its ZERO. Hard ball look. Each spot requires reapplying the original feather then it looks the same. 
What a PITA.

I have power lines and clothesline wires that were effectively removed with overlapping circles. Without a repair they are a series of round balls in the image. If each is deleted and the current painting method is used the repair is done OR click on each ball and replace the feather. Either method is repetitive ....somewhat like ironing...not a fave activity. 
The upside is I separated year 2013 and only updated that catalog. The past is staying in Lr4.4 with v2012.

I think its 'tshraner' who posted this finding in the Adobe forum under the thread 'It seems V5.2 is here'.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2013)

Rose Weir said:


> Its not that the clone spot brush from V4 is blurred ...its that it has a totally hard edge. The actual feather that was previously applied looks like it is still there in the slider but click on the spot and its ZERO. Hard ball look. Each spot requires reapplying the original feather then it looks the same.
> What a PITA.



I'd leave those pictures alone for the minute, if you can.  Adobe are aware of the new issue and hopefully will come up with a complete fix.


----------



## Rose Weir (Sep 23, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'd leave those pictures alone for the minute, if you can.  Adobe are aware of the new issue and hopefully will come up with a complete fix.



Too late. I have used that allfilter plug in, found all 2013 clone tool images and either repaired or reset to remove the original. I decided the image could survive without the clone tool when the issue was rather minimal. This was about half way through the total 1700 images <LOL!>

Unfortunately, complete fixes are not immediate and usually means a complete download; huge download for Windows. If I had any influence I would shout 'Give a choice, 64 or 32 download' <GRIN>


----------



## Gene_mtl (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying, Rose.  (Mind you, you still didn't post the link. <Grin>)  I'm not seeing any issue with my recent (last 3-4months) images, so I can wait until Adobe figures out a fix.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 23, 2013)

Gene, see my post #5 for the link.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Jim. Didn't see it the first time. Much appreciated.


----------

